# Thinking of using hand tools instead of buying more power tools



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a table saw as my only floor tool. I can save the expense of a new building by using hand tools along with my table saw, router, circular saw, jig saw, belt sander, orbital sander and drill. I might not save much money buying the hand tools over the full size power tools, but I save a lot regarding building a new shop. I would like to get the following:

Hand planes
Chisels
More clamps (every one can use more clamps, LOL)
better hand saws
Hold down clamps for dog holes.
Sanding blocks (I just use scrap wood)
Calipers

I want to be able to build finished furniture with hand tools. I am not a production shop and want to develop skills that are diminishing in our culture. I would use the table saw a lot, but would need to plane by hand and cut out mortices by hand (I might still make a jig for the table saw).

Anything else I should consider? I am going to build a really nice workbench with planing stops, wood clamps, etc) and then dismantle my built in workbench. After that, it is on to making a gun cabinet.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

I forgot sharpening stones and I do have a bench grinder too.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

mwhals said:


> I would use the table saw a lot, but would need to plane by hand and cut out mortices by hand (I might still make a jig for the table saw).


 
If you make a mortising jig for the table saw, please be sure and share. :smile:


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

mwhals said:


> I would use the table saw a lot, but would need to plane by hand and cut out mortices by hand (I might still make a jig for the table saw).


I don't know how that is going to work, mortises on a tablesaw?:huh:

I would make a jig for a hand drill (if you don't have a drill press) and clean out the rest of the mortise with a chisel (if you don't want to buy a mortising attachment for the drill press), in my mind there is just now way a table saw would help with mortises. Tenon's yes, mortises no.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

LOL! I meant a tenon jig, the other half of the joints I need my drill and some manual labor. 

I still have not seen an answer to my question although I believe planers and chisels are at the top if the list.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well I'm new to everything and don't have too many hand tools or power tools but I would suggest combo square.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

Here is a good website that includes podcasts on tools and techniques for a hand tool only shop. Keep in mind that the author of the podcasts uses tools like those used in 18th century. Consequently, you'll see more wooden planes than metal. He gives you a good idea of the categories of tools that would be desirable and some characteristics to look for.
http://www.logancabinetshoppe.com/podcast.html


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

a good collection of hand saws- tenon, rip, cross, dovetail, gents, miter, flush cut ect....
scrapers
marking tools- m&t guage, square, starret combo square, calipers, compass, protractor ect....
diff size mallots I like 3 sizes
router plane
shoulder plane
hand drill
white pencil for dark wood
glue bottle with diff heads


----------



## Possumpoint (Oct 13, 2011)

In making this decision be aware that you will have to learn the skills of and obtrain the equipment necessary for sharpening the tools that require it. 

There is an advantage in using the hand tools over power equipment in the reduction in the amount of dust created. Back in the fall of 02 the Federal Government defined wood dust from all species to be a carcinogenic. Prior to that I found I was allergic to some species of wood dust.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Just "do it".

Working with handtools can be so much more satisfying,in so many ways...........that words only fall short.I could sit here and write 20 pages on exactly what a perfect stroke of a plane feels like.That wouldn't measure by a fraction to what's experienced when it all "comes together".IOWs,if someone put a plane in your hand,showed you exactly how to hold,guide,push,return........a person would "get it" in the blink of an eye.BW


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

This thread is around 7 months old, and the OP has likely figured out what he needs. Just to add on here for others, you could just go out and buy every hand tool, or wait for your project to start and it's then you'll figure out what you will need pretty quick.












 







.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm wondering if you might still want to have a portable power planer, and a planer sled for it. I like hand planes, but a planer sure is a lot easier and faster for bringing a rough sawn board down to size.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*bench top planer*



knotscott said:


> I'm wondering if you might still want to have a *portable power planer*, and a planer sled for it. I like hand planes, but a planer sure is a lot easier and faster for bringing a rough sawn board down to size.


Not a hand held planer, but a bench top, just to clarify. Of course it would be tough to make a sled for a hand held. 

What did you, the OP, decide based on this thread you started?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> Not a hand held planer, but a bench top, just to clarify. Of course it would be tough to make a sled for a hand held.
> 
> What did you, the OP, decide based on this thread you started?


Yep...benchtop planer....thanks for clarifying. I just realized this was an old thread.


----------

